# For sale



## jgracy

I am having to sell my 12 week old male. His name is Griz and looks like a little Grizzly Bear. He is dark brown. He is current on all shots and has papers and info on parents. He also has a microchip.


----------



## Tinman

Oh no, how come? What's the sudden change in circumstances?
Where are you - uk?


----------



## Cat 53

That's so sad. Think we need more information and possibly a pic.


----------

